# *drools* O.O World's biggest breasts: Sheyla Hershey



## Bender (Feb 7, 2009)

> Sheyla Hershey, born Sheyla Almeida Hershey, singer, dancer, actress and model resides in Houston, Texas. Sheyla is 5'3" and is a talent on the rise. She is a twenty-eight year old Sagittarius. Sheyla is a proud wife and mother. Sheyla was born in Brazil and likes to travel. Sheyla is fluent in Portuguese, Spanish, Italian, Chinese and English.
> 
> 
> Sheyla takes her craft seriously in that she has had over 18 plastic surgeries, mostly to her breast, but also her nose, lips and buttocks. She is currently at a breast size of KKK. For this, she has been awarded with the Brazilian equivalent of the Guinness Book of World records award.
> ...







I came...... I saw .... O.O

I passed out from the sheer mass amounts of sexy and ridiculousness of this woman's tits.  It's beautiful just plain fucking beautiful.  I would love to be this woman's child so I'd have the oppurtunity to suck on those beautiful things. pek

In fact I think I'm gonna pass out right now .... 

*faints*


----------



## iander (Feb 7, 2009)

That will probably kill her back and thats an unfortunate name for a breast size hehe.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 7, 2009)

I looked.

I threw up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

their not real. anyone can do that

who has the biggest NATURAL breast?


Edit: I would hit it

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 7, 2009)

"Miss the silicone in your tits could kill you."

"I don't care! I need bigger tits!"

Is she doing porn?


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats... strange I guess, but whatever suits her.


----------



## adil (Feb 7, 2009)

it doesn't count, like gesy said, who has the natural biggest size?


----------



## Xana (Feb 7, 2009)

For the sake of her health, I hope those were filled with helium.
Otherwise, her back is going to hurt. A _lot_.

And they're not even hot.


----------



## Anchor (Feb 7, 2009)

She should play Tsunade if Naruto real movie will be taken.


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> their not real. anyone can do that
> 
> who has the biggest NATURAL breast?
> 
> ...



*shakes like crazy*

THEY'RE REAL YOU FOOL! REAL! REAL! REEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!! 

I MUST MAKE THOSE TITS MINE!  *slurps*


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but implants of any size/shape make me go limp.


----------



## KidAwesome (Feb 7, 2009)

Typing on her computer must be like trying to lick her elbow...

But at least she has a good place to keep valuable items. She could store a whole safe in there and a safe for that safe too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *shakes like crazy*
> 
> THEY'RE REAL YOU FOOL! REAL! REAL! REEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I MUST MAKE THOSE TITS MINE!  *slurps*





> Sheyla takes her craft seriously in that she has had over *18 plastic surgeries,mostly to her breast,* but also her nose, lips and buttocks. She is currently at a breast size of KKK.



not real


----------



## adil (Feb 7, 2009)

@ BOG - I'm sure you could, just go to teh same surgeon..


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> not real



  

My dream shattered  

I hate you guys you ruined my fantasy  

Are you proud of yourselves?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 7, 2009)

> Are you proud of yourselves?


Yes.

.......


----------



## KidAwesome (Feb 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> My dream shattered
> 
> I hate you guys you ruined my fantasy
> 
> Are you proud of yourselves?


 
I thought you knew they were fake. 

There is always another bigger breast in the sea Blaze of Glory, always.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 7, 2009)

Disgusting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> My dream shattered
> 
> I hate you guys you ruined my fantasy
> 
> Are you proud of yourselves?



but hey you can still motorboat the hell out of those things


keeping  balance must be tough


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing...if they were real it would be even more amazing....


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2009)

iander said:


> That will probably kill her back and thats an unfortunate name for a breast size hehe.



LOL 

...Those are huge :ho You'd lose your cock in 'em if she tries to titty-fuck ya.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> LOL
> 
> ...Those are huge :ho You'd lose your cock in 'em if she tries to titty-fuck ya.



cock? I can use those things to keep warm in the winter time.:ho

seriously those things can suffocate you if you're not careful.


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 7, 2009)

That's like totally unattractive


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to come (come as in "enter") in here and express my disgust with the surgery. Then I clicked the link.

And now I find myself not only disgusted with the surgery, but with the fact that there was an ETERNAL BROWSER WINDOW SCRIPT LOOP running on that site that kept spawning IE windows until I actually had to HARD RESET this computer. The computer slowed down so quickly I could not even save any work in progress I had.

Thanks. Very. Fucking. Much.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 7, 2009)

Again.  I hate modern society.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Feb 7, 2009)

holy shit! if anyone tried to mug her, all she'd have to do is swing those things around and clobber the guy!  those are some big tits


----------



## WT (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Breasts aren't even sexually appealing. They are actually rather disgusting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Cyber Nin said:


> Big Breasts aren't even sexually appealing. They are actually rather disgusting.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 7, 2009)

They look ugly. 

besides, *KKK*? what a size!


not cute at all!


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 7, 2009)

Cyber Nin said:


> Big Breasts aren't even sexually appealing. They are actually rather disgusting.



Please tell me your joking...


----------



## WT (Feb 7, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Please tell me your joking...



When I say big, I mean massive. 

Like the ones in this thread.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a boner. Nothing more. So they're not all that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Cyber Nin said:


> When I say big, I mean massive.
> 
> Like the ones in this thread.



Oh then I agree


----------



## Xana (Feb 7, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Please tell me your joking...



I don't find huge breasts to be attractive, either.

Up to a point, yes, but those are way past that point. They look out of place compared to the rest of her body.

Not to mention implants in general are a turn off.


Only clowns would play with those balloons...


----------



## Abigail (Feb 7, 2009)

> Sheyla takes her craft seriously in that she has had over 18 plastic surgeries,mostly to her breast, but also her nose, lips and buttocks. She is currently at a breast size of *KKK*.


Lol. Bad size.


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 7, 2009)

I laughed. Seriously. And then I laughed at anyone who thinks _this_ is sexy. What a joke.

This woman's willing to put her life at risk for more surgery... that's a serious mental disorder right there. Here's hoping she gets some help before she finds a doctor willing to humour her neurosis.


----------



## Surreal (Feb 7, 2009)

This shit is fucking gross.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 7, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> I laughed. Seriously. And then I laughed at anyone who thinks _this_ is sexy. What a joke.
> 
> This woman's willing to put her life at risk for more surgery... that's a serious mental disorder right there. Here's hoping she gets some help before she finds a doctor willing to humour her neurosis.



looks like the kind of stuff people hold on to at the beach/pool when they can't float


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Feb 7, 2009)

That just looks disgusting...


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 7, 2009)

SWEET BLACK ATHEIST JESUS those r some TIG OLE BITTIES! 
Me likes. :xzaru (seriously, I like em =D)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2009)

I love to bounce on dem tig ol bittays


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2009)

What, no nudes? Fuck this shit.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 7, 2009)

DD's can break your back, but I don't want to imagine what those can bloody do 

Her breasts are disgusting.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 7, 2009)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> DD's can break your back, but I don't want to imagine what those can bloody do
> 
> Her breasts are disgusting.



Wrong! They look so beautiful =D.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 7, 2009)

ZeroBlack said:


> Wrong! They look so beautiful =D.



No they don't. She's willing to suffer for a stupid reason like that? Her breasts are disgusting!!! Why don't you wear a few kilos on your chest and let's see if you still think they're bloody gorgeous. Her breasts are a joke and she needs some freaking mental help since she seems to be sick in the head.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait till she gets old. 

I must admit, those are pretty big.  It looks like, that they got to the size by surgery.  Since that is the case, it is not so amazing or special.  Honestly, I think she went overboard on the size.  While I do like big breast as much as the next guy, I think those are over kill.


> Sheyla is 5'3" and is a *talent on the rise*.


Maybe it is just her breasts.


----------



## batanga (Feb 7, 2009)

That's vile.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what the hell?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2009)

id tear that up 8 ways to sunday


----------



## Altron (Feb 7, 2009)

She must have some massive back pain


----------



## Koi (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesus that's disgusting.  I wonder how much money she's pissed away on those things, especially since it seems like an addiction.


----------



## SP (Feb 7, 2009)

Holy shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2009)

lol, agreed with the others unless they are real, theoretically anyone could do that, plus im not a fan of the bleached bimbo anyway


----------



## Brooke Logan (Feb 7, 2009)

I think her's look even bigger than the KKK ones:


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2009)

Iv seen bigger tits. These are no where near the biggest.


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2009)

hoyl shit here size is KKK lmao


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 7, 2009)

Not only is this disgusting and extremely stupid, it's a step backwards for women. What's more offensive is certain people's reactions in this thread.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

I always wondered how it is to fuck a girl with insanely large breast. Women with big ass knockers give the best nutts. I wonder how it feels to fuck one of these fake ass looking women.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2009)

Somehow having balloons on your chest looks painful. I just wanna take a needle to them. 

POP.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2009)

They are disgusting. the one which was posted a few posts later with the Natural ones are hot . 

The fake ones are just... .


----------



## Creator (Feb 7, 2009)

Imagine being her boyfriend.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd hit it.
Even it were to hit me back several times harder


----------



## buff cat (Feb 7, 2009)

That's just pathetic.  Anyone could get huge fake boobs, so it's really not impressive at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

non-explody said:


> That's just pathetic.  Anyone could get huge fake boobs, so it's really not impressive at all.



Those arn't boobs their lies!


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lives in Houston. Nice.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesus christ her back must be sore. How much morphine do you think she does every day?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2009)

uummmmmm........those titties are........OVER 9000! 


had to do it.
but, in all seriousness, thats just really dumb to do that to yourself.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 7, 2009)

where is the biggest natural ones


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

Cafe is now the Bath House? 

The woman has a pretty face, its a shame her breasts are so overly large that its disgusting...


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 7, 2009)

Really, how can anyone find _that_ attractive?

Am I the only one that likes proportion?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 7, 2009)

Blaze said:
			
		

> I would love to be this woman's child so I'd have the oppurtunity to suck on those beautiful things.



Ain't no milk coming out of those silicone abominations.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Feb 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Ain't no milk coming out of those silicone abominations.



Actually, I think a woman can still breast feed after having implants.

I wish there could be a topic on the World's Biggest Penis.  With pics, of course.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Ain't no milk coming out of those silicone abominations.



Yes there is. It's pretty much the same kind of milk that the Chinese put in food products.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I wish there could be a topic on the World's Biggest Penis.  With pics, of course.



There was one (w/pics, no less.)

I think it got moved to the Konoha Plaza.

Edit: It's nice to see everyone is hyper-literal and well-versed in lactation when I attempt to make a joke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Actually, I think a woman can still breast feed after having implants.
> 
> I wish there could be a topic on the World's Biggest Penis.  With pics, of course.



There was one it also said no one wanted to fuck him because of it.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Feb 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> There was one (w/pics, no less.)
> 
> I think it got moved to the Konoha Plaza.



Not the Bath House?

I want to see, wherever it is.

As for the topic, I don't really see anything wrong with breast implants if the woman is healthy when she undergoes surgery, and everything is done as safe as possible.  Especially if she wants a man, I mean, men like huge breasts and if a woman wasn't blessed by nature to get that, and still wants a husband, I don't see anything wrong with her doing what she can to make her dreams possible.

We're lucky we live in a day and age where there are options when genetics are not kind.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Not the Bath House?
> 
> I want to see, wherever it is.
> 
> ...



But wouldn't you want a guy to like you for you and not for your breast. besides breast alone isn't a reason to marry someone.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Feb 7, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> But wouldn't you want a guy to like you for you and not for your breast. besides breast alone isn't a reason to marry someone.



The reality is though that men want a certain size of breast, it's only natural for them to feel that way.  A man has to be physically attracted to a woman before he's going to bother to get to know her, unless he starts off as a friend first.




> There was one it also said no one wanted to fuck him because of it.



I'd be willing to try!


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

it's disgusting

she looks like those hentai characters


----------



## Cirus (Feb 7, 2009)

That seems like one talented woman.  Hope her careers takes her along ways and that she doesn't get addicted to surgery.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ohhhh sweet Jesus that is *disgusting*. It looks like she just glued them on. She reminds me of the woman who was addicted to plastic surgery. It doesn't even look natural anymore. On second thought, she passed that a boundary a long time ago.


----------



## Juno (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Not the Bath House?
> 
> I want to see, wherever it is.
> 
> ...



I really hate girls like you who seem to think men are shallow creatures whose attraction to women is directly proportionate to bust dimensions. God forbid there actually be men who _aren't_ into breasts that look and feel like basketballs and make women look absurd. 

I don't know who should be more offended by this - women for the insinuation that they should commit themselves to major body modification if they want to attract a husband; or men, for the insinuation that the only thing that matters to them is big breasts.

How detached from reality are you anyway?


----------



## Brooke Logan (Feb 7, 2009)

kittykactus said:


> Ohhhh sweet Jesus that is *disgusting*. It looks like she just glued them on. She reminds me of the woman who was addicted to plastic surgery. It doesn't even look natural anymore. On second thought, she passed that a boundary a long time ago.



Do you mean the woman that wanted to look like a Barbie doll?

It's easy for people to get addicted to plastic surgery, because many times they are not satisfied with the results.

That's why they don't recommend plastic surgery to people with severe psychosis problems.  You have to have realistic expectations, and you can't go in thinking it's going to turn you into a movie star or something like that.

If you don't go into it with a healthy attitude, you are likely to come out disappointed and keep going back for more, which will in the end likely ruin the looks.  Besides, it's not safe, all surgery carries risk.



> I really hate girls like you who seem to think men are shallow creatures whose attraction to women is directly proportionate to bust dimensions. God forbid there actually be men who aren't into breasts that look and feel like basketballs and make women look absurd.
> 
> I don't know who should be more offended by this - women for the insinuation that they should commit themselves to major body modification if they want to attract a husband; or men, for the insinuation that the only thing that matters to them is big breasts.
> 
> How detached from reality are you anyway?



Well, you can see from the thread that I'm right to a point.  Look at the reactions of the majority of guys.  I don't see a lot of "ewwwwwwwws", I see a lot of "yummy!" style responses.  Or talk of "well if they were natural they'd be better".  I don't see a lot of "I don't want women with breasts that big".

Men have done a lot to make women feel like enormous breasts is just what they want.  Not EVERY man, but a lot.

And what about women who are born with extremely small breasts that are to a point that they barely have any?  You think they shouldn't get implants if it would make them feel better?  Because while not every man may want basketball size breasts, it's going to be slim-pickings for a woman if her breasts are so small they're barely there, because even a man who isn't a boob man wants at least something substantial.


----------



## Dash (Feb 7, 2009)

There is such a thing as too big.


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 7, 2009)

Her back must hurt _a lot_.


----------



## saprobe (Feb 7, 2009)

How does she even walk? You'd think she'd need like, a wheelchair for her tits.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2009)

lol those are some racist titties. KKK.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> *snip*



I can refute your entire argument with three simple words:

Delicious flat chest.

Don't get me wrong, though, I am an equal opportunity titty lover. Flat as a board or bigger than my head, I love 'em all (as long as the chick is decent and not a trap).


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2009)

I might sound like a total heretic...but honestly I think there's such a thing as *too big* of boobs.

Besides I like a nice, round behind to complement.


----------



## Ral (Feb 7, 2009)

Holy cow.

I could Mooooo to those any day. 

She should get the key to the city just for making it in the news.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2009)

They're too big.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 7, 2009)

That doesn't look sexy at all in my opinion. Natural over silicon any day, no matter how big or small they are. But it's her choice, if she's happy with them then whatever.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2009)

That is interesting.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 7, 2009)

> Well, you can see from the thread that I'm right to a point. Look at the reactions of the majority of guys. I don't see a lot of "ewwwwwwwws", I see a lot of "yummy!" style responses. Or talk of "well if they were natural they'd be better". I don't see a lot of "I don't want women with breasts that big".



It's quite clear you can't read if you didn't see quite a few "holy shit that's fucking disgusting" responses.


> I don't see a lot of "ewwwwwwwws", I see a lot of "yummy!" style responses.



From juvenile idiots. Women should modify themselves so they fit a 14 year old boy's vision of the world?


> I mean, men like huge breasts and if a woman wasn't blessed by nature to get that, and still wants a husband,



Blessed? Chronic back pain sounds like a great blessing.

And since when did having small breasts mean a woman can't have a husband? Not all women want to be married to a man only interested in mammaries.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Feb 8, 2009)

im not into huge breasts, but i just think that's cute. =3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the majestic proportions conclusion to that article. As for the size, oh man, I am horrified. I enjoy my bf's reaction of, "I sorta want to punch em though". xDDD For someone who is only 5'3" they look extra ridiculous.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 8, 2009)

sometimes too much of something is bad


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 8, 2009)

That's...really gross.

Amazing, she's a blonde. But I can hardly tell because her boobs are kinda blocking my view of everything else.


In my opinion small boobs are better, cute, I'd say  I like big boobs, but....man


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Disgusting.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that even a valid size ?!
I'm surprised they haven't ripped off yet


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 8, 2009)

kittykactus said:


> Ohhhh sweet Jesus that is *disgusting*. It looks like she just glued them on. She reminds me of the woman who was addicted to plastic surgery. It doesn't even look natural anymore. On second thought, she passed that a boundary a long time ago.


My thoughts exactly...

Those things look way out of place.  I can't believe any woman would want to do that to her body and I also can't believe there are guys who find that attractive.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

kittykactus said:


> Ohhhh sweet Jesus that is *disgusting*. It looks like she just glued them on. She reminds me of the woman who was addicted to plastic surgery. It doesn't even look natural anymore. On second thought, she passed that a boundary a long time ago.





Uchiha Madara said:


> My thoughts exactly...
> 
> Those things look way out of place.  I can't believe any woman would want to do that to her body and I also can't believe there are guys who find that attractive.
> 
> To each his own I guess.



Hear, hear!
They look like huge, skin-colored balloons tucked into her shirt!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks stank.


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 8, 2009)

Disgusting. They look like shiny orange balloons...


----------



## Mukki (Feb 8, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> They are disgusting. the one which was posted a few posts later with the Natural ones are hot .
> 
> The fake ones are just... .



If you're referring to this picture, it's the same woman from the OP with the fake breasts.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 8, 2009)

i saw this lady on a recent documentary  on channel 4.

it was actually quite sad, the woman came from a large family and had real confidence issues, pretty messed up and she was doing this to her tits to make up for it, it was really disturbing especially when she was in tears after what was already a life threatening procedure and she was claiming she wanted to have more done.

i see this as about as sexy as any other extreme body modding like penis piercings and scarification...as in not at all.

i love boobs and all but they have to have at least some kinda natural sag, and not look like literally two balloons attached to a 15 year old blow up doll.


----------



## Springlake (Feb 8, 2009)

In case it wasn't answered yet, yes those are fake.

Source?

If you go to that article and scroll down it says she wants *more* breast implants. And more means she already has some.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

too ugly


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 8, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I might sound like a total heretic...but honestly I think there's such a thing as *too big* of boobs.
> 
> Besides I like a nice, round behind to complement.



She also has silicon on her ass, at high altitude!


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw nipple.


----------



## sworder (Feb 8, 2009)

Too big


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Feb 8, 2009)

Now now everyone

Lets not blow this out of proportion.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 8, 2009)

... i feel like a fish out of water as possibly the only person in this forum that likes small breasts


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm straight, 18 and live in a homophobic area and i do not find THAT sexy or appealing in any sort of way.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 8, 2009)

Strange, they look so hot in hentai.. but in reality.. no.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 8, 2009)

Guys! There actually someone out with bigger boobs then that woman, and guess what? THEY'RE REAL!:WOW
Chopper's eyes
My God She can fit a shoe in there if she want!0_0


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 8, 2009)

that looks very unattractive,plus, they're fake and filled with silicon =|
it's just nasty D:


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 8, 2009)

carolynt23 said:


> that looks very unattractive,plus, they're fake and filled with silicon =|
> it's just nasty D:



You're sure?


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 8, 2009)

I heard if you go under the sun the things done by plastic surgery will melt. 

If this is true, she should sunbathe and we shall watch her dream boobies melt .

@Psycho : You are not alone. Cup B is enough for me. Cup A is smexy too in my opinion.


----------



## tom (Feb 8, 2009)

but... I've seen bigger


----------



## Last Shadow (Feb 8, 2009)

If those were real, bricks would be shat.

But as of right now:"I click the link and I  _Jizz In My Pants_"

But breast size of KKK? I'm onto your shenanigains .


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2009)

I do think large breasts are lovely, but those are farrrrrrrrrr to big in my opinion.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they are nasty... I wonder if I used a needle would they pop?


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 8, 2009)

Ewww

I bet she has fungus under them.


----------



## SwirlyUchihaFan (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks fucking disgusting. Why would you _do_ that to yourself?


----------



## Teleq (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are disgusting.


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 8, 2009)

That looked painful


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2009)

disgusting


----------



## Alice (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks like a ho 

That's so off-putting


----------



## Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

I came here expecting good.

Then I saw the word silicone.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 8, 2009)

I perfer smaller, but whatever you want.


----------



## Koi (Feb 8, 2009)

Luckyday said:


> Guys! There actually someone out with bigger boobs then that woman, and guess what? THEY'RE REAL!:WOW
> prom dresses
> My God She can fit a shoe in there if she want!0_0



God, she should at least consider wearing a fucking bra!  Those things are literally down to her waist.  Just wait until she gets even older.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaen Mikami said:


> It's easy for people to get addicted to plastic surgery, because many times they are not satisfied with the results.
> 
> That's why they don't recommend plastic surgery to people with severe psychosis problems.  You have to have realistic expectations, and you can't go in thinking it's going to turn you into a movie star or something like that.
> 
> If you don't go into it with a healthy attitude, you are likely to come out disappointed and keep going back for more, which will in the end likely ruin the looks.  Besides, it's not safe, all surgery carries risk.


No, the person I'm thinking of was completely honest to herself and the person who interviewed her (I'm thinking of something I saw on TV a long time ago), saying that she did indeed see it as an addiction to surgery, and kept going back to get more work done Unfortunately, nobody told her this was a bad thing and eventually she was ordered to stop before she killed herself.


----------



## Felt (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't see how that sort of thing appeals to anyone


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 8, 2009)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> Now now everyone
> 
> Lets not blow this out of proportion.


lol

Best post of the thread.


----------



## WT (Feb 8, 2009)

How the hell will she cope with those things if she reaches old age?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 8, 2009)

That's fucking ridiculous, how is that attractive?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 8, 2009)

holy crap, i don't know if there's really any drool to clean up here, the floor so freakin shiny...


but..seriously...geez, i just recovered from something that was haunting me in my sleep, now this!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 9, 2009)

How can she fine Cloth's for that ?!


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 9, 2009)

For some reason, that much breast just scares me.  

*Looks at pic.* It also looks wrong too.  And unnatural.  In my opinion, the best breast is the one that's well proportioned to the body.

And despite what some of these other posters may think, I believe there is such a thing as too much breast.  Plus, carrying all that extra weight on your body got's to hurt like hell.    Also, it won't be so appealing anymore when she get older...


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 9, 2009)

i wonder what would happen if the chick tripped and fell face forward...jeez that seems painful


----------



## Vanity (Feb 9, 2009)

They're fake though. :/ I thought this topic was going to be about the world's largest natural breasts since pretty much anyone could make themselves have the worlds largest fake ones if they really wanted.

I personally wouldn't want boobs that big, natural or fake. They wouldn't suit my skinny frame and they would hurt my back. I also think they would get in my way a lot.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 9, 2009)

yea...like if one was to NODD...shits would smack you in the face.


----------



## Red (Feb 9, 2009)

> 28-year-old Sheyla Hershey of Brazil is the proud owner of the world's largest breasts -- with a staggering, life-threatening, and unfortunately-named bra size of *38KKK.*


The man in me is aroused, but the black man in me is frightened.


----------



## Camille (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, ow. Imagine the back pain  Gross


----------



## Kanali (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh.....my.....God........ O.o

That wont do wonders for her back i wonder what its good for except for sexyness and hahas


----------



## Tatsubei Yagyu (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sorry, but D is my absolute limit. As much as I love female breasts, there a point in which a it gets ridiculous, man. 

Not hating on anyone for appreciating them, just don't really myself.


----------



## Klue (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, epic boobs.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2009)

She looks so stupid. Why would she do something so ridiculous? Dumb girl.

When the dudes look at her in the bar she's gonna feel all good about herself, but really their laughing at her stupid looking titties.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Again.  I hate modern society.


Yeah we should go back to simple times with good old working in the fields and no rights for woman.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Feb 10, 2009)

Geez the Bitch got some racist boobs...ahahaha..ah-emm...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Fake tits are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 10, 2009)

Implants 

I still don't get why people like that


----------



## Cinna (Feb 10, 2009)

KidAwesome said:


> Typing on her computer must be like trying to lick her elbow...
> 
> But at least she has a good place to keep valuable items. She could store a whole safe in there and a safe for that safe too.



lol yeah

those masses of silicone will kill her. 
and she reminds me of lolo ferrari (rip) :


huge implants disgust me


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Feb 10, 2009)

That's insane.
Kinda gross to be honest.. 19 plastic surgeries?


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 10, 2009)

See, though, that's not sexy. That's just a persons cry for help, nothing more nothing less. 

...

I wonder how many microprocessors we could make from the silicon used to make her chest that rediculously oversized?


----------



## E (Feb 10, 2009)

ehh, she's alright


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2009)

Wait....where does she get the extra titty skin? Or do they stretch out the titty skin she already has?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Feb 10, 2009)

_Sheyla_?

..Freaking darn it 

I am not going to touch that link,I do not want brain damage if that has a picture of her in it..


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 10, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> Wait....where does she get the extra titty skin? Or do they stretch out the titty skin she already has?



Stretchmarks are part and parcel of fake tits, it seems.

But her skin's so uniformly perfect I detect photoshop and/or heavy make-up.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

all this talk about breasts is making me hungry


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 10, 2009)

Ewww....

I am a guy....but big breasted women are just not my type (especially, when they are implants) .....

That woman is going to have major back problems !


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2009)

*Cannot unseen*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 10, 2009)

Why did this even become newsworthy is beyond me.

Then again according to Jibjab this IS the news.

Tsunade can claim she has it rough, I say she's lucky not to be as unfortunate.


----------

